

Chinese farmer builds his own prosthetic limb - hybrid11
http://kotaku.com/5935251/chinese-farmer-is-both-luke-skywalker-and-iron-man

======
jdietrich
See also the Jaipur Foot, a $35 prosthetic leg used by hundreds of thousands
of people:

<http://www.jaipurfoot.org/03_Technology_history.asp>

